# Setting Google DNS or OpenDNS for Tikona connection



## rutul (May 11, 2014)

Hi! I'm a new member here, I have Tikona 2Mbps Unlimited Plan (FUP 20 GB) using my personal router (Digisol DG-BR4000N/E) and I wanted to set google dns (8.8.8.8) as my primary dns BUT when I set it as default, I can't even access the login page of Tikona.

I used the trick to edit the 'hosts' file with ip addresses of Tikona services but was in vain.

How do I do that? I have Dell Inspiron 15R 5520 with 3rd Gen Core i5, 4GB RAM, 64bit Windows 8.1 Pro.

BTW, it's a great community!


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 11, 2014)

Did you set DNS in the router ?


----------



## rutul (May 11, 2014)

Yes, but with no success


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 11, 2014)

that's because tikona login page is a local network address which other dns will fail to resolve.use default dns & then open tikona login page.once open,bookmark the page in browser & then login.after that change dns to google,restart pc & router,then see if it works by opening the login page using saved bookmark.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 11, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> that's because tikona login page is a local network address which other dns will fail to resolve.use default dns & then open tikona login page.once open,bookmark the page in browser & then login.after that change dns to google,restart pc & router,then see if it works by opening the login page using saved bookmark.



That of course will work but DNS will have to be changed to default after logout.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 11, 2014)

browsers use their own dns cache so once a page is bookmarked next time opening that page(assuming browser dns cache is not cleared) will bypass the new dns setting & instead use the old cached dns info for that bookmarked page.in theory it should work for this tikona situation.


----------



## rutul (May 14, 2014)

Tikona Care said:


> Dear Rutul,
> 
> Greetings from Tikona.
> 
> ...




Wow! Quick reply from TDN itself? I have started to fall in love with you guys (Digit and Tikona  )

I have sent a mail using TIKMY0894 as the subject line, hope issues get solved early.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 15, 2014)

it appears that this tikona care is a bot


----------



## sam9s (May 21, 2014)

A bit off topic, how is Tikona Broadband any way. I am planning to take their services 4mbps plan 80GB FUB ...... I am not concerned about the speed as such as much as I am concerned with the Broadband uptime and ping (latency). I have used hathway and though the speed is ok, atleast 2-3 time every day the internet goes totally offline and returns after an hour or so. This is really irritating. Plus the ping values is too high. 30-40ms which is unacceptable for online gaming.

Just wanted to know how is Tikona in these department.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 21, 2014)

every major indian broadband site i have been to including google on an average Tikona's reviews are poor.if uptime is your primary concern Airtel is the best.as for online gaming forget about that at least in India for any overseas server in US or EU.consider yourself very lucky if you could get even a 80-90ms ping for servers in asian countries like Singapore.ping time depends primarily on routing infrastructure & sadly every primary routing hub in India(those which acts as gateway for under ocean cables) suffers from this inefficient routing mechanism resulting in poor pings even on a 100mbps connection.


----------



## sam9s (May 21, 2014)

errrr I forgot to mention (my bad) airtel is not available at my location.....only hathway and Tikona


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 21, 2014)

then i say based on all the reviews i have seen hathway even with its daily outage of 2-3 hours is better than tikona.btw have you considered bsnl/mtnl.if the condition of telephone lines in your locality is good then the uptime is very good next only to airtel.


----------



## sam9s (May 21, 2014)

mmm not considered bsnl/mtnl. I am in indirapuram. Will have to see ask a few people here n there if anyone has bsnl/mtnl are how good the service is ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 21, 2014)

indirapuram is in ghaziabad.the condition of bsnl lines there should be good.i too lived in ghaziabad btw.


----------



## sam9s (May 21, 2014)

mmm let me call bsnl executive and see what he has to offer ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 21, 2014)

bsnl is a pure govt company so keep your expectations low regarding customer care & support.


----------



## sam9s (May 21, 2014)

areeee that much I know baba ... .....


----------

